# Tv Karte CTX948 stürzt unter Windows 7 ab



## Zergoras (20. November 2009)

*Tv Karte CTX948 stürzt unter Windows 7 ab*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab Probleme mit meiner Tv Karte CTX948 von Creatix/Medion.
Ich benutze Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit und hab auch schon von der Herstellerseite den neuesten Treiber dafür runtergeladen.
Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Media Center Tv gucken will (Suchlauf und alles klappt einwandfrei), dann bleibt irgendwann das Bild hängen und der Fehler "Niedrige Bitrate..." wird angezeigt (ca. nach 20min). Wenn ich dann das Media Center schließe und wieder öffne bleibt das Bild direkt hängen und wieder der gleiche Fehler. Neustarten schafft Abhilfe, aber nach ungefähr 20min der selbe Fehler. Woran könnte es liegen? Hab grad keinen Fernseher mehr und wäre sehr froh ohne Probleme am Pc gucken zu können.
Wer kann mir helfen
Schon mal danke im Vorraus. 

Ps: Die Karte lief im gleichen Pc unter Vista einwandfrei.


----------



## Excavated (20. November 2009)

*AW: Tv Karte CTX948 stürzt unter Windows 7 ab*

Hast du auch die Installationsanleitung (PDF) für Win 7 beachtet?


----------



## Zergoras (20. November 2009)

*AW: Tv Karte CTX948 stürzt unter Windows 7 ab*

Ja, habe ich so gemacht.


----------

